# Sophos warnt vor Mac-Virus



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,401356,00.html


> Den Angaben eines Herstellers von Sicherheitssoftware zufolge geht der erste Computervirus um, der Rechner mit dem Betriebssystem OS X befällt. Er soll sich über ein Instant-Messaging-System verbreiten.
> 
> Laut der Mitteilung von Sophos nutzt der als "Leap-A" oder "Oompa-A" bezeichnete Virus das Messaging-System iChat zur Verbreitung. Er soll sich selbständig als Datei mit dem Namen taestpics.tgz an die Kontakte in der Buddy-Liste des betroffenen Nutzers verschicken.


cp


----------

